# Stacked Dado blades recommendations please?



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the new R4511 Ridgid 10" table saw w/ 5/8" arbor. Can I get a few of your opinions about 8" stacked dado sets. I really don't want to spend $300 but will if the $300 set is flat out the best out there.

I'd like to hear your opinions and experiences with brands like Olshun, Freud, etc.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charles: I have the Freud 8" set, and also have a Delta 6" set. I bought the Delta several years ago, and it is NOT carbide tipped. Don't even know if they made carbide back then, so I hardley use them.
The Freud IS carbide and had it for about 9-10 years. I've cut so many dados and rabbits a couple of the teeth are chipped. Need to send it to the sharpener. Getting back to your saw: Will it handle an 8" set? Some say yea-some say no. I own a new Delta Unisaw, but don't know about yours. You need advice from Ridgid owners. But be ready to spend around 2 bills for a good dado set. But in woodworking, it's just like insurance-- a necessary evil !!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rick has a point about the size of the stacked set. I have a Forrest 8" set and it cuts absolutely flat bottoms and I can cut a 3/4 inch dado in one pass without any problem at all. But, despite that, I could get by with a 6" stacked set rather than the 8".

But you are right about the Forrest set it will set you back nearly $300 but it is worth the money.

By the way Forrest is running a promo right now. They are offering a new blade for 20% off (promo code # S020S1S). Not sure if this applies to the dado set or not.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Freud--They have several prices to choose from, they're all good. One is around $100, although I own the better one. I love mine.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've owned 4 good carbide sets. The entry level Freud SD208, DeWalt/Delta 7670, Systimatic S42Fine, and my current Infinity Dadonator.

IMHO, the 7670 is the best bang for the buck in that price range (on sale from Grizzly for $103 shipped)...24T cutters with 4T chippers…similar to the Forrest design. The Dadonator with it's 24T cutters and 6T chippers is simply the best stacked dado set I've used (~ $200). I'm a Freud and Forrest fan in general, but it's hard to imagine any commonly available consumer dado set at any price being better that the Dadonator….it's really impressive. The entry level Freud 208 is very good, but it has half the teeth as the DW/Delta 7670 set and some of the other better sets, so leaves a bit rougher exit and bottom. The Systimatic set was excellent, but is $300 new for that model, and it's still not as good as the Dadonator.

I haven't tried the Oshlun dado set, but typically hear positive comments about it's value. It uses the same design as my Systimatic S42Fine set (42T cutters with 6T chippers), but is made in China, and is likely not to the precision tolerances of the Systimatic. I do have an Oshlun 40T blade that's a great bang for the buck…not quite in the league of the Infinity or Forrest blades, but it's a very good bargain at $25.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i have the freud 8" from home depot and its been good to me i also had it on a craftsman saw it was a benchtop saw u can only put like 1/4-1/2" on there though but thats the one i think u want to go with its nice and cheap flat bottom cuts are what u want with any dado u dont even have to get a 8" one 6" will do u fine unless u want very deep cuts but for shelving and stuff like that 6" is good i wish i got a 6" but 8" is cool too i want to up grade to a forrest just for the looks thats all if i can get a 6" thats all me but anyway its mainly up to u i would get a 6" with the saw u have!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the Freud 8" Home Depot edition ($100) It's versatile enough for my amateur needs and I have had no problems or longing for a better set, (I didn't know there was a better set, but now that I do I still don't want it). Sharp and Clean cuts in Curly Maple can't ask for more than that.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Ill second the Dadonator as the best I've seen….I had one but sold it with my old table saw….was going to buy a new one until I was given a Freud 8". The Dadonator was excellent…but to be honest…I get just as good cuts with the Freud….and I don't have to go buy another set. So I second Poroskywood on that.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

I HAVE THE CHEAP FRUED 8 MYSELF NO COMPLANTS EXCEPT THE ON AND OFF TO GET IT SHIMED JUST THE WAY i WANT IT. iF i HAD THE SPARE BUCKS fRUEDS DIAL- A -WITH. iVE SOLD SEVERAL AND THE BUYERS DO LIKE THEM, i THINK THEY ARE AROUND 275. BUT FOR MY WOOD PLAYING IN THIS ECONOMY TO MUCH sorry about the caps but as bad as I type, I aint retyping


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Thanks for the suggestions. I'm still listening but based on the response the Freud set that HD sells for around $100 sounds like a winner. Maybe oneday I'll grab a nice set like the Forrest but that seems to be a little out of the price range for now.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

My Freud set works great.


----------



## skidooman93 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been using the Oshlun set for about 6 months now and am very happy with it. It cuts cleanly in plywood, melamine and leaves nice flat bottoms. I don't think it can be beat for twice the price. I bought it from holbren.com.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with the Dadonator


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I'v been using the basic ($100) Freud set on my Rigid for a couple of years now and have no complaint. My only suggestion use the guide on set up for specific widths as a guide. For really fine accuracy I always measure the set up. I suspect that this might be a problem with most stacked dado's.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

I also have the Freud 8" set that I bought at the HD and I am very happy with it, no complaints and no issues at all.


----------



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

Durnik150, 
A couple of weeks ago I purchased the 8 " freud dado stack on clearance at Lowes for $45.00. You might want to try that.


----------



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, I forgot to mention it was LOWES where I got the $45 stacked dado.

( I am new to forum so I figured out how to edit the previous memo to include Lowes but so far have not discovered how to delete) Sorry


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Will an 8" dado set fit you rigid saw? Measure the overall length of your arbor. Then measure the thickness of the retainer washer and nut and add those to the overall thickness of the dado set (1 1/16th plus retainer and nut). I would hope that you have at least a 2" long threaded arbor? Good luck.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Will an 8" dado set fit you rigid saw?"*

It should, but you may need to remove the arbor washer to accept the full stack….a practice that is common, acceptable, and suggested by several manufactures as long as the nut is fully engaged on the arbor threads.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the Freud SD608 Dial A Width 8" it is so easy to set up, you don't have to pull the blades and add shims, just loosen the arbor and adjust the dial, each click is .004 add or subtract, it is in the$225 - $250 price range, but it is a BIG time saver. I had a 6" Shopsmith dado set, and it took forever to set up, ok, it just took longer than what time I wanted to spend, the D A W is much easier and faster to set up accurately. it cuts good clean bottoms , the edges are also nice and crisp.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I vote for Forrest.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good point KnotScott. I'll rummage through my Owner's Manual and see what I can find.


----------



## JohnnyDust (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought the Dadonator myself, it's massive and very flexable.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

For the money, the Freud 8" from the boxes is great. Forrest if you have more to spend (sounds like you don't right now)


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I purchased the Ridge Carbide 8" Dado-Master, I got it from WoodPeck.com at $169, it goes for $209. If you email the salesman Mike, he'll give it to you for the sale price that is an older sale, but he'll honor it.
I have had great results, comparable to the Forrest. I agree that Freud is very popular, and a excellent performer also.
This set (Ridge) is a great deal for a high-end professional set.
It's the best set I've ever had.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Haven't bought it yet, but I have been planning to get the Freud 8" from amazon which is $85.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

had a wobble dado and it ruined the bearing on my saw. i now have a 6"freud. easier on the saw than the 8" and i don't need the extra size. i have an older 113 and i don't think i could plow thru amething thick with an 8". far and away the most use is 3/8D X 3/4W.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the Ridgid R4512, and have been using the Freud SD206, 6" stack, with very good results, flat bottoms; excellent bang for the buck. You might want to investigate how tall of a dado stack you need. A 6" stack will cut an approx. 1.5" deep dado, which I recently did through 2" thick padauk (built the Wood Whisperer's Weekend Wall Shelf). What is the deepest groove that is usually required of projects? You may find that the 6" provides more than sufficient depth, and requires less work from the Morton than would an 8" stack.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Best dado set for the $$. The $200+ sets are great, but the dewalt/delta set is amazing for the price. Great case, cuts clean dados. I just did some box joints with it and the bottoms were flat so no bat ears (or so small I couldn't detect them in the finished boxes).


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Diablo I use 8'' dado blade and I use it on a lot of oak as well.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with NiteWalker….if you're going to spend near $100 for a dado, the DW/Delta 7670 is a better performer than the 206/208.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

Durnik150,
Here are the straight facts: The Oshlun blades from Carbide Processors are the best kept secret in woodworking. And that includes their 8" stacked dado.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Any item which bears the suffix "Nator" is good in my book. I guess I need to order the dadonator when I spring for the sawstop.

Good lord… By the time I set up a TS I'll be 5 grand in the red. I guess I'd better hone my woodworking skills and earn some money with such a setup.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Ebay has tons of them any kind you want they have some really good deals I bought a frued safety dado brand new for 41.00 shipping included they have all kinds you just have to hit the right dado site to get the max amount to choose from


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you can get a frued super dado on ebay for like 100.00 bukos in good condition just be patient and and snatch one up


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

get the frued super dado or ridge carbide or forrest a forrest sold on ebay last week for 109.00 basically brand new 8 inch with all the chippers my saftey dado frued came with 6 sets of shims magnetic veitas shims and some other shims


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

here is a super dado for 80.00


----------

